# First removal, lot of questions



## Ehansel (Sep 15, 2015)

I just started bee keeping this spring. My first colony was not a success as the 3# package that was sent to me had no queen. They sent me a couple new ones which never took and the package failed. So I was ready to start new next spring. Well, a friend of mine had a couple logs outside their a house and they found a colony hanging off the bottom. Given the fact they were exposed and likely not make the winter I thought I'd try to collect them. So I took an empty brood box out there at dusk and carefully as I could cut all the comb off into my brood box, put the lid on and taped the entrance and took them home. The next morning I put a second brood box with wax foundation (new) on top of the comb. Then I set the top feeder on with 2:1 syrup. I'm hoping they establish before winter. 

When I put the top feeder on there were a lot of bees on the bottom of the lid. With the top feeder on obviously I couldn't put the lid on until they were all off so I just flipped the lid upside down and figured they would disperse and go into the box, which they did. The next day I noticed a lot of the bees are bearding on the bottom and outside back of the hive, I'm not sure why??? Since they were used to an open comb and now everything is in a box with a single entrance, do they not know how to get in? Should I collect them and shake them down in front of the entrance? Is there anything else I can do to help them establish? Would they have survived a winter with an open comb on a log in the middle of a yard?

Pretty sure there is probably a better way to do this? Really want to make this work any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Eric


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the bottom board screened?, this may attribute to the confusion..Most likely would not have survived in the open through Winter, depends on your climate. I wouldn't collect & shake, they will figure it out Look how cool that branch on the left got incorporated into the comb.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

If this winter is like last one...no way were those bees going to make it. It froze solid all the way to south Arkansas. You did good rescuing them!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If the comb was attached to the frames, I'd say shake a frame of bees off in front of the hive after putting a piece of plywood, cardboard, etc. to make a ramp for them to get back into the hive (for the nurse bees). The bees at the entrance will start fanning. You could then brush the other bees off the bottom/back of the hive and all should follow the scent into the front entrance. If you have an SBB, I'd close it off.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm new so take this with a grain of salt. If you tied all of their beautiful comb into frames and gave them a nice box with a lid and a small entrance, and will feed them, you did good. I don't think they should have two brood boxes. I would keep them snug, like in a nuc.


----------



## Ehansel (Sep 15, 2015)

The bottom is screened in. I discovered this afternoon they are no longer hanging out outside so I am assuming they found there way in . 

Completely new activity today, there are several dead bees outside and other workers are carrying larvae outside and dumping them. I am assuming they are cleaning house of dead and injured larva?

When I took the hive I didn't think about attaching the comb to frames. I just placed the comb in the brood box as carefully as I could (disappointed now I didn't frame it makes sense hind sight.). Is it too late to open the box and pull the all comb apart and try to frame the comb? Or leave them bee at this point?

I thought if I put frames above them and fed them I'm thinking they will draw comb and move up, allowing me to clean the original comb out this spring. Not sure if that will happen?

Regardless what happens I can't wait to get home from work and run straight down to the bees and see what's happening. Who would of thought this bee keeping thing would be so fascinating, exciting and challenging. Holy cow I think I'm hooked 

Thanks all

Eric


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Is not to late for frames, & I would highly recommend it. Keep two eyes out for the queen, one doesn't want to squash her in a rubber band, or at all. Queen catcher would be nice to have on hand while doing this. What's currently keeping the comb from touching one another & vertical?


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

1 thing to be aware of is Ferrell Bees can have mites and Small Hive Beetles. So introducing them to your bee yard could present this sort of thing. You don't always see them, but in a few days you sure do and could regret it. I won't do a Ferrell removal for this reason with bringing bees back to my bee yard with out quarantine for 3 months.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Ehansel said:


> The bottom is screened in. I discovered this afternoon they are no longer hanging out outside so I am assuming they found there way in .
> 
> Completely new activity today, there are several dead bees outside and other workers are carrying larvae outside and dumping them. I am assuming they are cleaning house of dead and injured larva?
> 
> ...


Looks like you made it this time. I am a big fan of screened bottom boards. I use a solid board, when I catch a swarm however. They don't seem to like the open bottom. Of course your bees had a very open bottom before you hived them anyway.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Ehansel said:


> The bottom is screened in. I discovered this afternoon they are no longer hanging out outside so I am assuming they found there way in .
> 
> Completely new activity today, there are several dead bees outside and other workers are carrying larvae outside and dumping them. I am assuming they are cleaning house of dead and injured larva?
> 
> ...


Catching bee fever is easy. Welcome to the club.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

frustrateddrone said:


> 1 thing to be aware of is Ferrell Bees can have mites and Small Hive Beetles. So introducing them to your bee yard could present this sort of thing. You don't always see them, but in a few days you sure do and could regret it. I won't do a Ferrell removal for this reason with bringing bees back to my bee yard with out quarantine for 3 months.


All bee colonies have mites, so introducing any bees to your yard, one is introducing new mites. And if you treat all other colonies for mites anyway, I don't think it will really matter.


----------

